
Editor Wars - lnalx
https://hackaday.com/2016/07/26/editor-wars/
======
ktRolster
ok, so the article made this claim:

    
    
      >[emacs users] tend to be touch typists.
    

That really made me wonder: aren't most programmers touch typists?

